# Laptop shuts down without reason while playing games.



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Hello Tech Support Forums online community people.

So I really need some help with this one. I've been trying to figure this out for a good week now. I've asked all my friends and none of them knows what's going on.

Okay so basically, when I try to play a game on my computer (For example: Team Fortress 2, Minecraft, FEAR 2 etc.) my computer will start the game up fine and dandy, no problems, and run the game for maybe 5 or 10 minutes. The game will run smooth and normal for a bit, until it starts to jump and lag around and stuff. Soon after that, my computer just shuts off.

I can usually turn it right back on afterwards. And if not, I'll only have to wait a few minutes before I can. It runs perfectly normal when I'm doing everyday things, like browsing the web or chatting and stuff. I can run small games, like the Windows games and indie games too.

Um..I think that covers everything.
My computer has just been acting really stupid lately. I'd really appreciate some help here. I've recently updated all my drivers and the like, defraged, cleaned up most of the crap on it.

Here's like the specs and stuff I think you call it:
Dell Studio 1557 (Just a year old.)
4 GB DDR3 RAM
Intel i7 Processor
ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570
Any other stuff that's needed I could probably find.

If someone has any solutions it would be like...so hardcore win if you could help me out.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello Kasako and welcome to TSF,

By your description of the problem it sounds like your computer may be overheating when being stressed by the game. 

The first thing you should do is completely clean out the cooling vents with compressed air.

Then download CPUID Hardware Monitor (http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html) to track your temperatures.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Sounds like an overheating issue.

Edit: Sorry *gavinzach* looks like we had the same idea


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

I sort of figured it was some overheating problem. My laptop does tend to do that a lot.
I gave my cooling vents a good clean, got all the dust and stuff out of them.

I'm not really sure what sorts of temperates are acceptable or bad..
Um..My Processor temps average about 66 C and my graphics card is about 64 C.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

66° is okay for a notebook CPU and 64° seems a little low for a GPU under stress from a game... Are these idle temps or gameplay temps.

Did your gameplay improve after cleaning the vents?


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Those were idle temps, yeah.
During gameplay, my processor went up to 80 C and my graphics was around 70 C.
The game that I was running was starting to jump and lag and stuff so I quit out of it before my computer might have died or something.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

80 is a little high for a CPU and I find it odd that your GPU is still sitting lower than that, especially while playing games...

Is your cooling fan ramping up when the computer heats up?
Where is the notebook while you are playing? (on a desk, cooling pad, lap)
Put your hand behind the laptop near the vents, do you feel air coming out? Is it cool, warm, hot?


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Well it was a lower graphical game.
But the fan did ramp up yeah. It usually does.
I usually have it on my lap, but I usually sit in a way that the fan is still open.
I'd say it's warm, not hot or anything. That's at idling, it would get hot when I gamed, but nothing unbearable.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Try using it on a hard level surface. Part of the laptop cooling system is radiating head from the laptop and your legs (even if they aren't covering the vents) will insulate it and allow more heat to build up.

How much air did you feel moving out of the vent? Should exhaust out the back.


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, I'll try that and see if anything changes.
I do have a cooling pad, and I have tried to run games with it on. The same thing still happened.

Uhm..amount of air?
I dunno, a normal amount I suppose. It's not like blasting out, but you can feel it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You should feel a good amount of air coming out of that vent, especially when the fan is on high speed. 

Is your laptop under warranty?


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

I ran my computer on a flat wooden desk. It still shut off after a few minutes of playing though.
I checked how much air was coming out while idling, I'm sure more does when I'm running games and such.

Actually, the warranty just expired a few weeks before this started happening. That's why I came here, hoping I could get a solution.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

One thing you can do, if you are willing to, is open the computer and clean the heatsink fins. After time, especially if not cleaned regularly, the back side of the heatsink has a tendency to become blocked by dust build up.

There should be no need to remove the heatsink from the motherboard, you should be able to access the backside of the fins with it still attached to the motherboard, but you may want to redo the thermal paste while you have the computer apart anyhow.

Here is a link to the service manual for your laptop. Read it over, especially all the steps pertaining to removal of the fan assembly. If you have any questions, please ask.

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/studio1557/en/SM/index.htm


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

I tried to open the case. 
I got to my Wireless card and for some reason the screw holding it in place just won't come out. I struggled with it for a decent hour and it won't budge. It's pretty worn now, so I can't think of anything to do.

If you have any suggestions on that, that'd be great.
I have a feeling I'm pretty screwed now though.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The screw is worn? (you mean stripped... the X looks lik an O now?)

I would stop and take a break from it for now. 

A lot of times when a screw strips out it is from an improper sized screwdriver. (cheap screwdrivers are notorious for stripping screws).

You may be able to use a different screwdriver to loosen the screw, as long as it isn't too stripped.

If you are very careful, you may be able to loosen the screw with a pair of precision needle-nosed pliers. 

Stripped fasteners are a royal pain, but with a little patience, they will usually come undone without breaking anything. If you feel frustration... stop and take a few breaths. Frustration is what ultimately breaks things.


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, stripped yeah. Sorry.
It's pretty bad, the X is basically a complete circle now.

I'll try using the pliers though, hopefully that will work.

If that doesn't work though, could I just use like...compressed air through the cooling vents to clean the fan?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You could try... but sometimes the dust becomes matted and entangled and won't come out easily throught the vents. 

Also, you did use compressed air to clean the vents like I mentioned in post #2, right?


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

The pliers didn't help out, I still can't get the screw turned.

And no, I didn't use compressed air to clean the vents.
I used cotton swabs, being careful to scrape out the dust junk and not get any cotton stuck.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

You need to use compressed air to dislodge the dust buildup inside. Cleaning the outer vents will not release a clog. If it is clogged up good, then the compressed air may not be able to remove the dust buildup... especially if it is being held together by cloth fibers.

You should find someone to help you remove that screw.


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Okay, so after a month of failure, I finally got the fan of my computer cleaned and such. Games run a lot better, they don't lag now before my computer turns off, but my computer does continues to turn off when I play games. Anything else that could be causing this?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello again Kasako,

When the computer shuts down, how does it occur?

When starting the computer, press F8 immediately after the DELL screen. This should bring up the advanced boot options menu for Windows. Select disable automatic restart on failure.

Try to keep track of when the computer shuts down, what is running, what game you are playing... etc.


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

When it shuts off it literally just shuts down. It doesn't restart automatically or anything, it just turns off.

My computer shuts down about 5-10 minutes, or even less, whenever I'm playing a game. And that's all that's running, aside from background programs. It shuts off for games like Minecraft, Team Fortress 2, Fallout 3, F.E.A.R. 2, The Sims 3. But games like Braid and Plants Vs. Zombies I can run just fine. And all the normal everyday things I do it works fine with as well.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Does it do this on battery only, or only when the computer is plugged into the mains power?


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd never actually tested it before, but since you mentioned it, I played Minecraft without my computer plugged in. I was playing it for a good 25 minutes or so and it didn't lag and my computer didn't shut down!

Does this mean there's a power issue with my computers AC adapter?


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It may be a possibility, there may also be a problem with the power distribution circuit on the motherboard, amongst other things. 

Test the theory of the battery, make sure it is fully charged and play for as long as you can, see if it shuts down on you.

Also, if you know someone who has a similar machine with a compatible AC Adapter, see if you can borrow it for a little bit, (compatible meaning the specs on the label are the same i.e. Voltage, Wattage, Amperage)


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

I played for a decent hour with the computer unplugged. My computer was starting to tell me to plug it back in or it would go into hibernate, so I plugged it back in at that point. 

I have a friend who has a similar laptop to mine. His is a 17 inch, but I think they use the same power chord as mine. I could try his maybe if it works!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

That is good. Give it a shot, it won't hurt and it is cheaper than shelling out the $$$ for one, just to find out that it isn't the issue.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

hello Kasako,

Were you able to test the Power Supply from your friend?


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Oh, no. Sorry.
My friend's been busy the past little while. Getting a hold of him has been a little tough. I've managed to mention that I need to use his power cable, he said that wouldn't be a trouble. I just need to actually use it is all

I'll make sure to post about how it goes when I get to doing it.
Sorry for the long wait about things.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

No problem, just wanted to follow up!


----------



## Kasako (Jan 3, 2011)

Alright, so I got in touch with my friend and I got his AC cable. I used it with mine and it seemed to be running fine. I got a game to run for a good 40 minutes or so I think. Maybe less or more, but my laptop still crashed randomly while I was playing. It wasn't hot around the fan area either when it did this.

I didn't get a chance to really test if it was just a coincidence or if it would crash again. But in any case, it seemed to help.


----------

